# الخطوات الاساسية لأنتاج الهيدروجين



## علي مهندس تكييف (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​لقد اطلعت على كافة المواضيع التي تخص انتاج الهيدروجين في هذا المنتدى الراقي و في كثير من المنتديات الاخرى العربيه منها و الانكليزية.... وقد وجدت ان اغلب المواضبع هي أمور متكررة اي تتكرر من قبل المتصفحين من ناحية الاسئلة التي يريدون الاستفسار عنها وهذا الشي يولد ارباك من قبل المتصفح او الشخص الذي يريد خوض تجربة انتاج الهيدروجين... لذلك اود ان نضع في هذا الموضوع الخطوات الاساسية التي يجب على الشخص ان يتبعها لتصنيع جهاز يولد له كمية كافية من الهيدروجين... فالشخص عندما يريد ان يصنع خلية تحليل الماء سيجد نفسة في عدة تساؤلات (ما كمية الهيدروجين المنتجة وكيف نحصل عليها - عدد الواح الاستيل - كمية التيار) وغيرها من الاسئلة.
فأرجو من المشتركين ان يضعو ارائهم وافكارهم في هذا الموضوع.
عند البدء في تصنيع خلية تحليل الماء يجب ان نعرف في اي مكان نريد ان نستثمر الهيدروجين المنتج (لمعرفة كمية الهيدروجين) ولنفرض اننا نريد ان نشغل محرك ترددي (2) أسطوانة قدرة (3.5kW) - مولدة المنزل - فيجب ان نعرف النقاط ادناه:
1. كمية الحرارة المتولدة داخل غرفة الاحتراق لهذا المحرك عندما نستعمل وقود البنزين...
2. بعد معرفة كمية الحرارة المتولدة من قبل البنزين, نحسب كمية الهيدروجين و الاوكسجين المراد انتاجها من المحللة (بفرض المحرك يعمل على الهيدروجين).
3. من معرفة كمية الهيدروجين سوف نجد عدد اللواح الاستيل المطلوبة وكميه التيار المار بالدائرة الكهربائية و اللازمة لانتاج الهيدروجين.
*** لذلك سوف نحتاج الى المعادلات التي تحسب كمية الحرارة المتولدة داخل الاسطوانة و معادلات الهيدروجين والمعادلات الخاصة بالمحللات .... فنرجو من اي شخص يمتلك هذهِ المعادلات ان يوضحها لنا ****​بالنسبة لدائره (ستانلي ماير) فقد وجدت الكثير من المخططات التي تخص هذهِ الدائرة وقمنا بتصميم هذه الدوائر و اختبارها في برامج خاصة باختبار الدوائر الكهربائية ... لكن للأسف كل الدوائر الموجودة هي لا تعمل او تعمل لفترة ثم تتوقف عن العمل اي يوجد خطأ في اجزاء الدائرة.
لكن حالياً نحن الان نعمل على دائرة قريبة من دائرة (ستانلي ماير) تقوم بانتاج موجات مربعة وبتررد من (10kHz) الى (45kHz) وبتيار (0.042Amp) وقد قمنا باختبارها وهي الان تعمل بصورة جيدة وسليمة وسوف اقوم انشاء الله بوضع خريطة الدائرة في هذا الموضوع.
​


----------



## ngs_t (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بانتظار مخططات الدائرة الكهربائية

وهذا الموضوع في حال اكتماله راح يوفر جهد كبير لمن يبحثون عن طريقة مجربه لإنتاج الهيدروجين.


----------



## mnci (3 أكتوبر 2008)

فى انتظار السبق العلمى هذا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي 

اولا بارك الله فيك الحقيقة انا حاولت انو اصنع الخريطة وانا كنت من اوائل من نشر على موضوع ستالي ماير في هذا المنتدي المحترم ولكن للاسف وكما قلت حضرتك الخريطة لم تكون صحيحة وهذا متوقع ولاني لست مهندس الكترونيك وبعيد عن الموضوع استمريت اغطي الموضوع من ناحية الاخبار فقط للاسف واتمني من حضرتك تتفضل علينا بالخرائط .... بالتوفيق :12:


----------



## علي مهندس تكييف (3 أكتوبر 2008)

انشاء الله سوف اقوم برفع صورة الدائرة الكهربائية بعد اكتمالها بالكامل.... حاليا نقوم باختبار خلية لتحليل الماء مكونة من لوحين من الاستيل وذلك لمعرفة كمية التيار المار داخل هذه الخلية وايضا معرفة كمية الهيدروجين المنتج .


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (5 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

موضوع كم تنتج هيدروجين يعتمد على مساحة السطحين ؟

مثلا احد التجارب (استخدم شبكة حديد مثل هاي الى نخليها على الشبابيك علمود الناموس لايدخل الى الغرف من خارج البيت تصدق انتجت كمية هائلة من الهيدروجين (على فكرة رئيتها في يوتيوب ) وبالنسبة للربط التوالي والتوازي للاقطاب يفرقلك جدا بالتيار جرب (اولا اربط اقطاب المعدن المغطس في الماء مرة توازي وقيس التيار والفولتية ومرة اربط توالي راح تشوف فرق جرب وراح ماتخسر شي 

اخوك محمد
:75:


----------



## khaledkamal21 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم
برجاء وضع المخطط كما وعدت
و لك الاجر عند الله
و السلام عليكم


----------



## علي مهندس تكييف (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*دائرة الرنين*

السلام عليكم
لقد قمت برفع مخطط دائرة الرنين التي تم صناعتها و اختبارها وهي الان تعمل بصوره جيده ..... واسف على التاخير.


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (11 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي وممنونين تفضلكم علينا 
الان ممكن اطبق الخريطة وانا مطمئن اشكرك 

محمد 
11-5-2009


----------



## بلا رقيب (19 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

*الاخ الكريم
برجاء وضع المخطط كما وعدت و السلام عليكم
و لك الاجر عند الله في ما تفيد فيه المسلمون:12::12:
*​


----------



## ابو ناصر نابلسي (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم الموضوع شيق و جدي اريد المخطط النهائي و شكرا


----------



## فنرالصحرا (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور على هذا ولكن هل من الممكن ات يكون الخريطة وضح وتفصيل اكثر 
وشكرا


----------



## ابو سكوت (16 مايو 2010)

اسأل الله العظيم ان يوفقك نحن فى انتظار المخطط كما وعدتنا


----------



## Atef Bebawy (29 مايو 2010)

ابحث طول حياتي عطاقة نظيفة ورخيصة من الطاقة شمسية او الهيدروجين
وعلي اتم استعداد للمشاركة في انتاج هذة الاجهزة المفيدة للفقير قبل الغني


----------



## الباتل1 (5 يونيو 2010)

علي مهندس تكييف قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> لقد اطلعت على كافة المواضيع التي تخص انتاج الهيدروجين في هذا المنتدى الراقي و في كثير من المنتديات الاخرى العربيه منها و الانكليزية.... وقد وجدت ان اغلب المواضبع هي أمور متكررة اي تتكرر من قبل المتصفحين من ناحية الاسئلة التي يريدون الاستفسار عنها وهذا الشي يولد ارباك من قبل المتصفح او الشخص الذي يريد خوض تجربة انتاج الهيدروجين... لذلك اود ان نضع في هذا الموضوع الخطوات الاساسية التي يجب على الشخص ان يتبعها لتصنيع جهاز يولد له كمية كافية من الهيدروجين... فالشخص عندما يريد ان يصنع خلية تحليل الماء سيجد نفسة في عدة تساؤلات (ما كمية الهيدروجين المنتجة وكيف نحصل عليها - عدد الواح الاستيل - كمية التيار) وغيرها من الاسئلة.
> فأرجو من المشتركين ان يضعو ارائهم وافكارهم في هذا الموضوع.
> ...


 
ماذا جري لك اخي لم تكمل البحث عساء ماشر .؟


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## art1982 (13 أبريل 2012)

مرحبا شباب انا عبد من سوريا ايميلي هو [email protected] بس حابب احصل على مخططات تحليل الماء عن طريق الرنين او اي حد اذا عندو معلومات تفصيلية او دقيقة عن هذا الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

